# start my own medical billing company



## rcbaker

when starting a medical billing company i have a few questions.

1. good, but least expense billing and coding software.
2. what should i charge per claim or should it be a flat rate(4%)
3. what is the best marketing strategy.


----------



## AKA whoknows

*billing*

I am doing billing on the side and I dial in the dc pc and use her billing software that she pays for. The billing soft ware was free with her EHR. I would say that you charge a % , not a set rate. By charging a % and not a flat rate you won't under or over work your self.


----------



## kltaylor

*Did you start your own billing company*

Did you ever start your own billing company? I am thinking about doing the same and need some advice on where to go and how to get started.
Kltaylor





rcbaker said:


> when starting a medical billing company i have a few questions.
> 
> 1. good, but least expense billing and coding software.
> 2. what should i charge per claim or should it be a flat rate(4%)
> 3. what is the best marketing strategy.


----------



## jtaylor1167

I work (coding) for a billing company that charges 5% on what they collect. What the Physician collects in the office (physical) does not count towards the payment for billing co.

I have been doing their OB/GYN coding for about 3 years and charge $14 cash per hour. 

Good Luck


----------



## flacoder2001

Hello,

I have been in the medical billing/coding profession for 23 years. I have worked in a physician's office, for a hospital, and own a billing co. The questions you have are good ones, but here are some other things you should consider. Do you know the doctor you are doing billing for? Do you know how he/she runs their practice? Are they ethical? I do not bill for clients that I do not know.
I have fired clients that commit fraud and the only way I knew they were committing fraud was I knew what they were telling me to bill and how to bill it was wrong. I guess what I want to tell you is this, know the rules, know who you are signing a contract with, know they are trustworthy. Visit their office frequently, what you hear going on there will amaze you. My client base is by word of mouth, one doc tells another. I personally know the docs I bill for. Can you mass market docs for billing, absolutely, would you trust them to know the rules and be ethical would be a better question. Your billing is only as good as your documentation. Are they documenting what they need to? How will you know? Would you blindly trust a doc to do his billing and never know his staff or know what kind of doctor he/she is? My answer is no. Consider not only the software/computers/office equipment/billing knowledge, but who you trust to have a relationship with.
Hope this helps some, I think people don't realize sometimes the full spectrum and the consequences of this business. I have billed from a hospital, an office and home. There is much to consider.


----------



## Susan

flacoder2001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been in the medical billing/coding profession for 23 years. I have worked in a physician's office, for a hospital, and own a billing co. The questions you have are good ones, but here are some other things you should consider. Do you know the doctor you are doing billing for? Do you know how he/she runs their practice? Are they ethical? I do not bill for clients that I do not know.
> I have fired clients that commit fraud and the only way I knew they were committing fraud was I knew what they were telling me to bill and how to bill it was wrong. I guess what I want to tell you is this, know the rules, know who you are signing a contract with, know they are trustworthy. Visit their office frequently, what you hear going on there will amaze you. My client base is by word of mouth, one doc tells another. I personally know the docs I bill for. Can you mass market docs for billing, absolutely, would you trust them to know the rules and be ethical would be a better question. Your billing is only as good as your documentation. Are they documenting what they need to? How will you know? Would you blindly trust a doc to do his billing and never know his staff or know what kind of doctor he/she is? My answer is no. Consider not only the software/computers/office equipment/billing knowledge, but who you trust to have a relationship with.
> Hope this helps some, I think people don't realize sometimes the full spectrum and the consequences of this business. I have billed from a hospital, an office and home. There is much to consider.





Excellent advise!  I have been in coding and billing for 20 years.  I had owned a billing company and now work for a surgeon who is a great employer and the "dream doctor" that every coder would love to have.  

One other piece of advise to add to anyone who is looking to start a billing company is to check with your State Banking Department or State Board of Insurance to see if you need any special licensing.  In Arizona, as I still believe, all billing companies must be licensed as a collection agency.  Arizona treats billing companies as 3rd Party Collection Agencies.  I can also tell you that if you don't follow the law, at least here the State will shut you down and fine you.

Good Luck!


----------

